# Ayuda urgente!. (RESUELTO)

## gearX

Soy usuario de linux, pero soy nuevo en gentoo, descargue la version 10.1 , la queme en un DVD pero, cuando arranco, selecciono el kernel, y despues se pone la caraga, ustedes saben lo clasico, el logo de gentoo, y depues de que carga me pone una pantalla negra, y el cursor es una X , no la flechita, no se que pasa o que tengo que haer, o la version que descargue estava mala?, necesito hacer algo mas, que hago. aclaro, quiero arracarlo en modo livedvd NO instalarlo. la verdad necesito su ayuda...

Todas las criticas y comentarios son bienvenidos, muchas gracias de antemano.....

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola gearX bienvenido al foro

Lo primero que te aconsejo es que te leas el handbook, luego si se te podrá ayudar con la instalación, describiendo los errores que puedas tener, ah también si quieres y es mas cómodo levanta tu maquina con el CD minimal pero escojelo según tu arquitectura.

Suerte y bienvenido a esta maravillosa distribución seguro la disfrutaras.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

La equis es el puntero por defecto del servidor X. Si ves un fondo gris con una equis entonces el servidor gráfico está cargado, pero por alguna razón tu entorno de escritorio no se ha cargado correctamente. 

Yo no me molestaría en investigar. El livecd de Gentoo jamás ha funcionado muy finamente. Si quieres una distro live para usarla, hay muchas mejores. Si quieres instalar Gentoo, puedes hacerlo desde cualquier livecd. No necesitas un livecd de Gentoo para nada. Simplemente escoge uno que te funciona y que te de acceso a internet.

Bienvenid@.

----------

## gearX

Ok muchas gracias... pero si instalo con ese DVD de gentoo, ya instalado en mi PC dara el mismo error, o instalado es otra historia???.....

----------

## i92guboj

 *gearX wrote:*   

> Ok muchas gracias... pero si instalo con ese DVD de gentoo, ya instalado en mi PC dara el mismo error, o instalado es otra historia???.....

 

Nada del DVD va en la instalación final. El resultado final va a depender únicamente de la configuración que tú hagas y el software que instales. Usar uno u otro disco no va a suponer diferencia en el resultado final.

----------

## gearX

ok muchas gracias!!!.... les devo una ;D....

----------

